# Am I crazy.



## PanelDeland (Jun 23, 2017)

I have a slight dilemma that I think my router might solve "IF" I can find the right bit(s) and I'm not crazy. I have a deck that needs some decking replaced. The new boards are slightly (maybe 1/16-1/8) too wide. I'm thinking that if I do a cut with a "rabbeting" bit that would take 1/16 of, then run a flush cut bit, I would trim 1/16. My question is, do they make such an animal? Working by myself so a router table isn't really and option on 16-18 ft boards and I don't have a place to store a router table if I buy one (yet).
I may be crazy thinking I can take such a small amount but thought I would ask.


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

Well it could certainly be done with a router along the lines of what you are proposing. You could make a simple guide for your router and do it in one pass with the right bit. A table saw or circular saw would be much easier especially if you have very many boards.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

You can play with different bearing and bit combinations and get almost any depth you want.

Most router bit sellers have replacement bearing kits for cheap


----------



## PanelDeland (Jun 23, 2017)

I don't have a clue how to guide a 16-18 ft board by myself and be accurate enough is why I was considering a guided bit for both operations. I can clamp to a solid structure to do the routing but will have to check for a local source for bits.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I'd be grabbing my circ. saw, and a rip guide. But with the guide on the opposite side of the saw, not as illustrated below...
(It'll work as shown below but you need another board for the base plate to ride on.)


----------



## Terry Q (Mar 2, 2017)

I'd wait for the deck boards to dry out and shrink enough to put in place


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Per Doug's suggestion you would want a rabbeting set something like this one: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Freud-Mu...34491&wl11=online&wl12=19300992&wl13=&veh=sem


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

A simple (and temporary) job site router table can be made with two sawhorses, a piece of plywood, two by fours and some clamps. On the outfeed side of the 2x4 "fence" use a spacer to accommodate the cut off made by the router bit as the wood passes through the bit. A little bit of red neck engineering but it will work.


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

PanelDeland said:


> I have a slight dilemma that I think my router might solve "IF" I can find the right bit(s) and I'm not crazy. I have a deck that needs some decking replaced. The new boards are slightly (maybe 1/16-1/8) too wide. I'm thinking that if I do a cut with a "rabbeting" bit that would take 1/16 of, then run a flush cut bit, I would trim 1/16. My question is, do they make such an animal? Working by myself so a router table isn't really and option on 16-18 ft boards and I don't have a place to store a router table if I buy one (yet).
> I may be crazy thinking I can take such a small amount but thought I would ask.


I agree with both Dan and Fire65. I would consider using either the TS or finger ripping them with possibly sanding a round over on the upper edge when they are finished.
I have a 7 foot run out table on the end of my table saw but 16 and 18 foot boards would be still a bit long to control alone.
David


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

One other tool that is an option is a power planer. They'll take off 3/32 per pass so one to two passes will do it. They can be a very handy tool to have around because you often need to trim something to a wedge shape to fit (such as doors for example). A power planer makes quick work of that.


----------



## Job and Knock (Dec 18, 2016)

The simplest approach is often the best - especially with exterior joinery - so I'm with Dan in Van; a circukar saw is going to be a lot less work and far, far faster


----------



## jgt1942usa (Jul 4, 2017)

If you don't have a tablesaw or a circular saw I suggest that you find somebody that does and will let you use it. Another option is to use an edge guide on the router, clamp the boards to 3 or 4 sawhorses with the edge of the board extended over the edge of the sawhorse and you are set to go.


----------

